# RCA modelo CTC176 Sin Audio



## hmeresman (Jul 5, 2008)

tengo un tv *RCA modelo CTC176* no tiene audio por la entrada del sintonizador ni por las entradas de av. si alguien tiene o tuvo ese problema y puede solucionarlo les pido que me den una mano.
gracias


----------



## 987456321 (Jul 5, 2008)

ta mos iguales man , yo tengo el mismo modelo RCA ctc 176g2  pero la falla aqui es que no coje bien los canales, ALGUIEN MEPUEDE AYUDAR.  Creo q es la eeprom pero no estoy seguro   .
Gracias de antemano


----------



## hmeresman (Jul 5, 2008)

yo busco una respuesta con una solucion sin cambiar/modificar/arreglar el EEPROM
igual gracias


----------

